# Another "please help with grinder choice" thread



## gomez93 (Jan 10, 2014)

I will have some Gander money to spend, hopefully tomorrow. Yes, Gander so Cabela's and LEM are out of the equation for now.
My first thought for a grinder was this one:
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...tainless-Steel-Electric-Meat-Grinder&i=754159
or the same model in a #8 size. Then I got to  thinking, for 1 or 2 deer a year and grinding 20# or so a month of rib trimmings during competition season, would this one work as well?;
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...2-Professional-Electric-Meat-Grinder&i=754157
It looks to be the same grinder sold by Northern Tools that gets decent reviews, plus the price difference would let me get a 5# stuffer as well. 
I'm leaning towards the cheaper grinder and stuffer for the amount of meat I'll be doing but wanted to get some more knowledeable opinions.
thanks!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 10, 2014)

IMHO I would go with the commercial 3/4 hp grinder and save up to get the stuffer for later.. Their both good units but the commercial grinder will blow the professional unit out of the water.....


----------



## captsly (Jan 10, 2014)

I have the northern tool #12 grinder and it works great. I grind 12 to 14 pounds of pork butts at a time and it never misses a beat. I do partially freeze the chunks before grinding though.  I also have the northern tool 5 lb stuffer. It works good as well. Some people don't like it because of the nylon gears but I have had 0 issues with it. That one in your link is the exact same one.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 10, 2014)

I have to agree with boykjo..........get the commercial one and never look back. I now own 3 grinders because I thought "well, I'm only going to do this little amount".........  The more you get into grinding meat and making sausage, the more you want to do.

Brad


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Is there much practical difference between a #8 and #12 given the amount of meat we're talking about? I'm sure I'll have a better feel for them once I see them side by side. I've tried to research the difference but having had any luck.
Thanks again


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2014)

The #8 would be a good compromise for the volume you do. Do you have the additional $45 cash to make up the difference and get the 5# Stuffer? The only consideration I would look at is, " Am I going to get so hooked on this fresh ground meat and sausage thing that my volume will greatly increase in the next year or two? "...JJ


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 10, 2014)

JJ,
I really don't see the volume increasing much at all, there is just the 2 of us at home and we can only eat so much. :)


----------



## ajbert (Jan 10, 2014)

One thing I've learned over the years when it comes to various products, get the best you can afford.  Grinders is one of those items.

Another thing I've learned, depending on the item, is get it one or two sizes bigger than what you think will work.  Again, grinders fall into this area.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 10, 2014)

AJBert said:


> One thing I've learned over the years when it comes to various products, get the best you can afford.  Grinders is one of those items.
> 
> Another thing I've learned, depending on the item, is get it one or two sizes bigger than what you think will work.  Again, grinders fall into this area.










 Once you taste your fresh sausage you'll be thinking more is better. Grinding your own fresh hamburger gets you a higher quality burger at a better price. Its nice to have some bulk Italian sausage in the freezer for pizza's, etc, etc!


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 11, 2014)

I have no complaints about my $100 northern tool grinder. It's works great.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 11, 2014)

I just bought the 90 dollar kitchner from northern.  Have not used it yet, but that is what I figured I needed for now.  My question is, why the importance on near frozen meat.  Easier to grind?


----------



## dward51 (Jan 11, 2014)

I bought the Northern Tool Kitchener #12 in 2012 and love it.  Unless you are grinding a ton (and I mean a literal ton) of meat, it will handle 99% of the people out there just fine.  I've done up to 25 pounds at a pop with no problems (That is the largest load of meat I had on hand, not that the grinder could not handle any more - I ran out of meat).

Northern has them on sale for $99 right now and there is a $20 off a $100 purchase code that would reduce the price to $79.  Not that this helps with your Gander Mountain bucks, but could you use the Gander bucks for a stuffer and just buy the Northern grinder?  Might be less expensive than both from Gander.

Or Northern has their 5# stuffer for $99 and the same $20 off code would work (just buy a pack of screws or a candy bar to get it over $100). Same stuffer at Gander comes up $97 for me in a search and unless you have a discount code for Gander the Northern is $20 less.  (Hmmmm..... odd thing is I see the same stuffer under two product code numbers at Gander, one is $97 and the other is $90)

I'm 99% sure the grinder and stuffer is the same at either Norther or Gander and just has different "brand" stickers on them.  So price would be your determining factor.


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 12, 2014)

AJBert said:


> One thing I've learned over the years when it comes to various products, get the best you can afford.  Grinders is one of those items.
> 
> Another thing I've learned, depending on the item, is get it one or two sizes bigger than what you think will work.  Again, grinders fall into this area.


Sounds just like smokers ;)

The Gander think didn't work out like I had hoped, so now back to square one. The good part is, I'm in no great hurry as I can "get by" with my wife's KA attachment for now.


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 14, 2014)

When looking at commercial quality grinders, Cabela's vs Gander Mountain; similar models with near identical specs, is the Cabela's worth $75 more? Why?

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...tainless-Steel-Electric-Meat-Grinder&i=754158

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...r/744936.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

The 3/4 hp #12 grinders are also similar but the price difference is about $10 more


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2014)

Gomez93 said:


> When looking at commercial quality grinders, Cabela's vs Gander Mountain; similar models with near identical specs, is the Cabela's worth $75 more? Why?
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...tainless-Steel-Electric-Meat-Grinder&i=754158
> 
> ...


Maybe the difference is because the Cabela's grinder has a 5 year Warranty compared to 1 year for Gander...JJ


----------



## sb59 (Jan 15, 2014)

I got a Buffalo Tools mod. MEGRINDUL  { GOOGLE it } 20 yrs. ago from Northern Tools. Can't kill it. Number 12 neck size. Grind an average 10 deer a year. Still get them on EBAY and some stores under $300.00


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 15, 2014)

OK, the decision has been reached.


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied! After reviewing all opinions and much soul searching, I went with the Cabela's
http://s435.photobucket.com/user/gomez56/media/Mobile Uploads/20140115_203529.jpg.html
I think it will outlast me and do more than I ever need it to, plus it has the 5 year warranty. I also considered the availability of parts and attachments.
thanks again, can hardly wait for the weekend to try it out.


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 19, 2014)

Gomez93 said:


> Thanks to all who replied! After reviewing all opinions and much soul searching, I went with the Cabela's
> http://s435.photobucket.com/user/gomez56/media/Mobile Uploads/20140115_203529.jpg.html
> I think it will outlast me and do more than I ever need it to, plus it has the 5 year warranty. I also considered the availability of parts and attachments.
> thanks again, can hardly wait for the weekend to try it out.


Congrats on the new addition to the family..................


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally got a chance to use my new $90 Kitchner.  Works great!
Next weekend we are planning 75 pounds of sausage.  So that will be the test!


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 20, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Finally got a chance to use my new $90 Kitchner. Works great!
> Next weekend we are planning 75 pounds of sausage. So that will be the test!


Congrats! I looked long and hard at the Kitchner before deciding on Cabelas.

I ground 2# of rib trimmings yesterday and could barely feed it fast enough.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 26, 2014)

I put 75 pounds of pork through the Kitchner today on the medium plate with no problem.   Very happyhappy with it!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






           what.... no pictures.....


----------



## jdne5b (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone have any Northern Tools discount codes?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 28, 2014)

If anyone else is looking, Gander Mtn. has their 1hp grinder on discount for 70% off.  Not sure of the price, or how long it will last.


----------



## jdne5b (Jan 28, 2014)

aeroforce100 said:


> If anyone else is looking, Gander Mtn. has their 1hp grinder on discount for 70% off.  Not sure of the price, or how long it will last.


Looks like most of their grinders are on a big sale.


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 1, 2014)

IMG_145196172338261.jpeg



__ kingfishcam
__ Feb 1, 2014







Sorry for the delay.  Been having trouble posting pics lately.


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 1, 2014)

IMG_145236080816046.jpeg



__ kingfishcam
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## dward51 (Feb 1, 2014)

jdne5b said:


> Anyone have any Northern Tools discount codes?


$20 off $100 purchase - 174729

I think it's good through February.  Buy something else you might need if you need to get over the $100 threshold for the discount to kick in.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice..........................


----------

